# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  service manual Corinex hd200

## rigas1

Χαιρεται,
ψαχνω service manual και schematics για  Corinex hd200 . 
Εχει κανενας σας παντως υποψη καποιο σχετικο σαιτ .

Ευχαριστω πολυ! :Smile:

----------


## manolo

Υπάρχει εδώ ως pdf αρχείο.

----------


## rigas1

Που εδώ:

----------


## ezizu

Κάνε κλικ πάνω στην λέξη "εδώ", στο ποστ του manolo.
Σε παραπέμπει σε κάποιο link.

----------

